# Fromm Puppy?



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Does the Fromm grain free food make a puppy formula? I did not see one listed on their website. I have been feeding Bandit Fromm Game Bird with The Honest Kitchen for one meal. Can I do this for the new puppy, or will he need a specific puppy food? 

Sorry - basic question. When I got Bandit I knew very little and chose Purina One Puppy food. I'd rather stick to grain-free, quality and would welcome ideas.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Fromm doesn't come in puppy formulas--it is ok for an all life stage food & Game Bird should be perfect for your pup.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes Fromm does come in a puppy formula, hard to find in stores, I ordered it from Chewy.com, but the other formulas are good to give to puppies, they just need a little more then a grown dogs, because of them having so much energy and growing. So it is good for both. I gave Ike half puppy formula and half bird and game, but that was my choice, he is 9 1/2 months and he now gets all bird and game.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you. This is what I was thinking and I just wanted to make sure that there is not something that I need to add.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bandit said:


> Thank you. This is what I was thinking and I just wanted to make sure that there is not something that I need to add.


Fromm puppy isn't grain free. If you want grain free you have to go with the four star line (even then, only some are grain free). But the grain free is fine for a chi pup, as others have said. 

I love Fromm. Before Toby went on it he has chronic diarrhea and was losing his hair. Now he is healthy and happy. It's made a complete difference in our lives. I rotate the grain free varieties. He loves it too. I get it at a local boutique. And it's pretty well priced. I would 150% recommend it. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i rather get a puppy food that is sold in a nearby store for convenience so i have both my furballs on wellness core


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> i rather get a puppy food that is sold in a nearby store for convenience so i have both my furballs on wellness core


That was what I was doing too. But then I found a little store here that actually sells the better foods exclusively. I love it!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I have Fromm puppy gold, which is pretty good. The four star nutritional grain free line are a complete food for all stages so it's fine to feed to both puppies and adult dogs.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Fromm puppy isn't grain free. If you want grain free you have to go with the four star line (even then, only some are grain free). But the grain free is fine for a chi pup, as others have said.
> 
> I love Fromm. Before Toby went on it he has chronic diarrhea and was losing his hair. Now he is healthy and happy. It's made a complete difference in our lives. I rotate the grain free varieties. He loves it too. I get it at a local boutique. And it's pretty well priced. I would 150% recommend it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I found Fromm was cheaper than Eden and ZP. I feed the Gold Puppy at the moment because the four star nutritionals are not out in the UK yet. Thanks to you Fromm has made a huge difference to our lives too because Mylo's poos are almost always solid now!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes...I was referring to the grain free Fromms. I don't feed grains so never really looked into any other than that.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your answers.


----------

